# Vintage Bicycles on PBS This Old House



## OldRoads (Oct 27, 2012)

This Old House has a new episode coming out this week called “Getting Around in Cambridge” (Cambridge, MA, where I have my shop). 
They came in for a few hours and filmed some bikes. It will all get boiled down to a minute or two, but it might be nice to see some vintage bikes on TV this week.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 27, 2012)

That sounds pretty good. Weren't you on Antiques Roadshow or another PBS show a few years back too?


----------



## pelletman (Oct 27, 2012)

Antiques Roadshow FYI.  He was the second half of this episode  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz_H-jQ75k


----------



## OldRoads (Oct 28, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Antiques Roadshow FYI.  He was the second half of this episode  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEz_H-jQ75k




Yep.  Also 'Auction Hunters' last year.   (for entertainment purposes only)


----------



## pelletman (Oct 28, 2012)

You have a link?


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 30, 2012)

*this was one of the first sites i visited when i got into old bikes*

this and nostalgia.net


----------



## OldRoads (Nov 1, 2012)

It looks like it starts airing today.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/info/0,,20058777,00.html


----------



## Rambler (Nov 4, 2012)

*TOH epsiode 3205*

Bikes are on epsiode 3205

http://www.newwookiee.com/story/This_Old_House_And_Ask_This_Old_House_Are_On_Tonight_148673.asp

Still haven't seen it, I hope TOH posts the video of epsiode 3205 soon.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, I just saw that segment a couple minutes ago! I've been a TOH watcher since the first season in 1980! Though it's become more of "build a new house inside the shell of an old one" lately. Nice Rudge though!


----------



## Rambler (Nov 5, 2012)

*Found the This Old House bicycle video*

Here is the This Old House video link showing the bicycles in the first few minutes at the beginning of the show.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2299124225


----------



## OldRoads (Nov 8, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Wow, I just saw that segment a couple minutes ago! I've been a TOH watcher since the first season in 1980! Though it's become more of "build a new house inside the shell of an old one" lately. Nice Rudge though!




Yeah, we only find about a dozen Rudges a year, and what made that one extra nice was that it had a 23” frame.
Most we find are women’s 19” and 21”, and men’s 21”


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 10, 2012)

Saw it finally- nice video. Killer shop too- lots of oldies there.


----------

